# Dimming thermostat for heat mat?



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Just wondering if you can use dimmer stats for heat mats? It's just I have a spare at the moment and don't have a mat stat to hand for some reason.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Habistat mat stats need a minimum load of 40watt but i think some other have a lower load.


----------



## dean.tman (Oct 31, 2010)

joeyboy said:


> Just wondering if you can use dimmer stats for heat mats? It's just I have a spare at the moment and don't have a mat stat to hand for some reason.


i plug a mat and bulb into all my dimmers ive got five running at the moment. with no problems.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Meko said:


> Habistat mat stats need a minimum load of 40watt but i think some other have a lower load.


guess that was a typo and meant to say habistat dimmer stats Meko? 

I'll have to find the box, it only mentions the 600w max load on the actual stat.


----------



## dean.tman (Oct 31, 2010)

joeyboy said:


> guess that was a typo and meant to say habistat dimmer stats Meko?
> 
> I'll have to find the box, it only mentions the 600w max load on the actual stat.


its if you put something below 40w it may set on fire.


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

dean.tman said:


> its if you put something below 40w it may set on fire.


Pretty sure it just wont turn on :whistling2:

As long as you meet the 40w minimum load for the habistat dimmer you can use it fine, Ive been using one to drive 3x20w heatmats for my tokay tanks without any issues 

Microclimate dimmers have a 4-5w minimum load I think.


----------



## atnas666 (Jun 12, 2010)

worked for me


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

I mentioned this on another thread earlier today. I contacted habistat last year as I needed to set up a temporary rack and only had a dimmer stat available. Meko is right, the reply I received from them is below. I think it probably worked for you Dean because the total wattage was above 40 watts.


Dear Mal,
Due to the way that dimming thermostats work they need a minimum load of 40 watts, The heat mat you mention will be only 12 watts and will not be effectively controlled on its own.
Multiple mats over 40 watts would be fine on a dimmer.
I hope that helps.
Best regards


That was from Peter Foulsham, managing director of Euro Rep


----------

